# Help! Curled paw question ...



## Megabeth

I have a 14-year-old big dog who has been having some health problems lately. I don't know if this is part of what's been going on or something new:

Has anyone ever had a dog that couldn't walk right because its paws started curling under? It's like she is walking on her knuckle, with the toes turned under. I can't get a hold of our vet and am not sure if the curled toes are the reason why she can't walk or if it's something else. Any ideas from anyone on this forum?

This is a beloved family dog and we can't stand to see her like this!! Thank you for reading and for offering any ideas.

~Kate and three worried little kiddos


----------



## Minelson

It sounds like it could be a spinal injury that might be affecting the brain. You need to go to the vet...I have seen this at the vet I work at and the outcome was good. Just keep her quiet..no jumping on furniture or up & down stairs if possible...crate would be best....until you can get her to the vet for tests. Tests like reflexes and the vet needs to go over her to try to pinpoint the problem. Anti-inflamatories may be perscribed. Hang in there..and keep us posted. I know how you feel...I have a 15 year old.


----------



## Megabeth

Thank you for the response! I wish I could take your advice; I am trying to get in touch with our vet but no luck. Our area has been whacked with way too much snow and the vet hasn't been open ever since we took the dog in last Thursday!

I wish that keeping my dog still was the problem. Sadly she is barely even moving at this point. Our vet found out that she has an infection that was really affecting her whole system. She's on antibiotics and the vet said keep her eating and drinking and moving. We're not doing good on any of those counts! I know the weather is partly why the dog doesn't want to go outside but I'm not sure if the ice and snow is causing her paw problems or if its something else.

We want to do right by the dog -- she is a real member of the family -- but we want to give her every chance to get over the infection and get back to normal. It's hard with kids, too, because if we have to ((gulp)) put her down we would really like to NOT do it at Christmas!! I am babying her so much that I am ashamed of myself! Anything to get her eating and drinking. I think she's enjoying that part!!


----------



## Minelson

Yep...spoil the heck out of her for now. Just make her comfortable and feed her foods that will be gentle on her tummy...like chicken and rice. Unless you have an emergency vet your probably not going to find one open until Fri morning. Sometimes there is a number to call left on the answering machine.


----------



## Pink_Carnation

Our dog had a problem...it most likely is a nerve problem. His was wobblers we believe. It could have been an injury or something else we won't know for sure since we did not do the MRI to find out. Steroids, and accupuncture we what was used and they worked he went from being unable to walk anymore to bouncing in time.

They curl it under because the reflexes are not working to tell them to straighten it. I would make sure when she is going out that you go with her and loop a towel or something under her chest to help support if she keeps tripping.


----------



## GoldenMom

She needs a vet now. There is inflammation/pressure in her spinal column somewhere (in her back if it's just his back legs affected or his neck if back and front are affected). At her age, surgery is probably not an option but steroids may be able to reduce the inflammation. They need to be started ASAP or permanent damage will result. ASAP is unfortunately hours, not days. Hate to say it like that, but there's no use sugar coating it.

Reasons for the inflammation/pressure: a disc bulge or rupture, a fibrocartilagenous clot, or a tumor.

I know you are trying to reach your normal vet, but you need to be trying any vet in the general area (preferably an emergency clinic)-your dog's issue can't wait until Friday or Monday, depending on when your vet will be open again.


----------



## Megabeth

Thanks again for all the information and suggestions. I wish I had thought to ask here earlier. I usually only look for chicken information!

Sadly, we had to put our dog down today. Our vet said that she had tumors that were putting pressure on her spine and would only get worse. At her age we were not interested in putting her through any treatment, and so we made that very difficult decision.

After almost 14 years it is very strange to have her not underfoot. She was a low energy dog at the best of times, and I will miss having to prod that big red "carpet" out of the way about a hundred times a day. Like many big dogs, she mostly preferred to lie right in the path of traffic, so she wouldn't miss anything I suppose! We just spent an hour with the kids looking at old photo albums, admiring how cute that little red puppy was, how much hair dad used to have and wow look at that skinny mom!!

Such a sad day in this house.


----------



## GoldenMom

I'm so sorry you lost your dog. And on Christmas. I feared the worst when I read your post. Please come visit us again if you decide your family needs another dog!


----------



## Minelson

So sorry for your loss


----------

